# Codesys 2.3 Programm auf anderen Rechnern öffnen



## KingHelmer (16 Juli 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe ein kleines Problem damit, meine erstellten Programme auf anderen Rechnern (z.B. Laptop) zu öffnen.
Es kommt immer der Fehler, dass das Konfigurationsverzeichnis und die Bibliotheken nicht passen.#

Ich bin sogar soweit gegangen, dass ich den kompletten Codesys 2.3 Ordner kopiert habe und auf meinem Laptop ersetzt.
Sodass wirklich alle Pfade identisch sind und alle Bibliotheken vorhanden sind.

Es funktioniert allerdings trotzdem nicht.

Kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen?
Mache ich es mir unnötig schwer?

Danke

Flo


----------



## Wu Fu (16 Juli 2012)

Einfacher gehts, wenn du dein Programm als Archiv speicherst, dann sind alle Bibs etc mit abgespeichert.
Datei->Archiv speichern/versenden


----------



## KingHelmer (16 Juli 2012)

Das muss ich gleich mal testen!
Danke schon mal!


----------



## IBFS (16 Juli 2012)

Die Forensuche ergibt diesen Thread:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/51546-Codesys-2.3-Bibliotheken-Targets

Frank


----------

